# شاهد كيف تصنع البراميل الخشبية



## ديدين (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و بعد






في هذا الفيديو سوف نتعرف على المراحل لصناعة البراميل الخشبية
و بدون إطالة أترككم مع هذا الفيديو الشيق

المشاهدة من هنا

تحياتي . . .


----------

